# Any ants been paying the average $40K for a new ride?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/16/your-money/cars-sale-price-trade-in.html


> For some popular new models in tight supply - like the Kia Telluride, a highly rated, midsize S.U.V. - consumers can expect to pay the full "sticker" price suggested by the car's manufacturer, at least until production catches up with demand.





> That has driven up the average purchase price of a new vehicle to about $40,000.


How can an ant make any profit if he first has to pay $40K - and then some for the C/C insurance - for the ride?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Carefully.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

How about a 500 year note @ 0%? That will be a monthly payment of $6.67.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

40K???  Paid a bit over that once. Back in 2009-ish when we bought a 2007 Cadillac Escalade for my wife. Cash. Just like every other vehicle since then: 2-4 years old and pay cash. That’s just the way we roll.


----------



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/16/your-money/cars-sale-price-trade-in.html
> How can an ant make any profit if he first has to pay $40K - and then some for the C/C insurance - for the ride?


Key word is profit and there will not be any. None so don't tell me there will. At best if everything went perfect like getting unreal surge price for quick trips and max out the hours you work you might get min wage at the end. And then you will need tires, brakes, new seats, etc after putting on 200k miles. Good luck it will be a nice ride till the 1st scum bag pax that doesn't care about nice things. My bad I am sorry I should of just said good luck.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

mark813 said:


> Key word is profit and there will not be any. None so don't tell me there will. At best if everything went perfect like getting unreal surge price for quick trips and max out the hours you work you might get min wage at the end. And then you will need tires, brakes, new seats, etc after putting on 200k miles. Good luck it will be a nice ride till the 1st scum bag pax that doesn't care about nice things. My bad I am sorry I should of just said good luck.


Well my car was not 40k back in November 2019, but close at 37k before incentives dropped the cost $8500. California, PG&E cash rebates and a federal tax credit made the car payment free for the first 15 months. From 11/2019 to now my *TOTAL* gas bill is $1178 and that includes personal miles (such as a 3500 mile trip to Texas and another 1000 to Las Vegas).

My maintenance expenses to date is $32 (1st free oil change, I do my own tire rotations, paid $32 for an air and cabin filter). Rideshare insurance is $120 a month. I have car washing expenses that I don't count because I have four cars that all use the same stuff but I will include the roughly $200 I spend a year on products.

11/2019 to now expenses - $3450. This includes *all* expenses personal and rideshare. I'm too lazy to break down actual gas costs for rideshare right now.

The only downfall so far is I'm slightly over in miles mainly because of my personal use but by 11/2022 I should be under going by my current usage.

I made over $15300 (this amount doesn't include cash tips) doing ride share part time in 2020 and that includes my not driving between March and June along with December.

For 2021 there will be a car payment factored in to my overall costs ($409) but I'm already over $6000 in income and I've pretty much covered my payments/insurance for the year.

Oh and this is my backseat after 17 months that I just took a picture of right now...










No rips. No scratches. No scrapes. It's not hard keeping a car clean and for me its my relaxation time. I spend about 2 hours a week keeping it clean *FOR MYSELF* the pax just benefit from my doing so!

The point here is that *THERE IS MONEY* to be made, even with a new car if you know how to work the system.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> It's not hard keeping a car clean and for me its my relaxation time. I spend about 2 hours a week keeping it clean *FOR MYSELF* the pax just benefit from my doing so!


So freaking true! :thumbup:


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/16/your-money/cars-sale-price-trade-in.html
> 
> How can an ant make any profit if he first has to pay $40K - and then some for the C/C insurance - for the ride?


You don’t if you are full time ant.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Well my car was not 40k back in November 2019, but close at 37k before incentives dropped the cost $8500. California, PG&E cash rebates and a federal tax credit made the car payment free for the first 15 months. From 11/2019 to now my _TOTAL_ gas bill is $1178 and that includes personal miles (such as a 3500 mile trip to Texas and another 1000 to Las Vegas).
> 
> My maintenance expenses to date is $32 (1st free oil change, I do my own tire rotations, paid $32 for an air and cabin filter). Rideshare insurance is $120 a month. I have car washing expenses that I don't count because I have four cars that all use the same stuff but I will include the roughly $200 I spend a year on products.
> 
> ...


Actually thinking about uploading my documents to press GO just make our cars clean inside these days. Lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/04/16/your-money/cars-sale-price-trade-in.html
> 
> How can an ant make any profit if he first has to pay $40K - and then some for the C/C insurance - for the ride?


I'm surprised that no body here has suggested this ... it's radical, so ... hang on.

DON'T PAY $40K for a cab ... Pay $10k and buy the best vehicle you can for that amount. Go out of state if you have to.

Get a Toyota and drive it till the wheels fall off ... then get used wheels and keep going.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I'm surprised that no body here has suggested this ... it's radical, so ... hang on.
> 
> DON'T PAY $40K for a cab ... Pay $10k and buy the best vehicle you can for that amount. Go out of state if you have to.
> 
> Get a Toyota and drive it till the wheels fall off ... then get used wheels and keep going.


It’s a given. 
But then again drive what you have unless cars have a lot of maintenance costs like Germans.

My top four are Toyota, Honda, Mazda, Hyundai/Kia. Rest are rolling a dice.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Flawlessbox said:


> drive what you have


I'm not driving a $40k car for Uber.

In fact, if I need to drive Uber, I do NOT need a $40k car.
Uber drivers are driving (or should be) because they are poor; if they poor they shouldn't be driving a $40k car.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Uber drivers are driving (or should be) because they are poor;


ok, that was mean.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I have never purchased a new car and probably never will. The only way I'd pay $40K for any car is if it were a $60k+ car that I purchased used. And I certainly wouldn't use it for Uber.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> I'm not driving a $40k car for Uber.
> 
> In fact, if I need to drive Uber, I do NOT need a $40k car.
> Uber drivers are driving (or should be) because they are poor; if they poor they shouldn't be driving a $40k car.


But buying separate car for Uber will have drivers pay 10k extra on car plus insurance, maintenance and repairs. Either way driving full time for rideshare is stupid now with this slave pay. You must use these thieves to your advantage like finding full time job and use these companies to deduct miles for taxes.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Carvana just offered me $19,760 for a car I bought 18 months ago for $21,350 Welcome to the car shortage of 2021.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

2 year old toyota camry nowhere near 40k...with some research 20k and below


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Flawlessbox said:


> But buying separate car for Uber will have drivers pay 10k extra on car plus insurance, maintenance and repairs. Either way driving full time for rideshare is stupid now with this slave pay. You must use these thieves to your advantage like finding full time job and use these companies to deduct miles for taxes.


This was my MO for almost two years that I drove:
I only picked up at the times and places where the right people were going to be.
I worked at 5am. I took people to catch their flights because they were business people.
I took people to work.
I worked at 4pm. I took people home from work. I took them to dinner and drinks with friends and family.

Some of us set a $ goal; we drive till we hit that mark.
Not me.
I set a # goal. The number of people I got to pitch.
I wanted to average one per hour.

I talked to EVERY one of them about my favorite subject: me. It was part of the cost of the ride. Either put up with my pitch - or walk. 

I would ask them what they did for a living ... "Oh wow, that's interesting ..." Maybe a couple of questions, then ...
I gave them a sixty second resume about ... ME.
"I have a four year degree in Business Admin and Economics. Years of experience in valuation of real and personal property ..."
Then I asked them if they knew of a job in the company they work for for someone with my skills.
IF they said 'no', I'd ask about their competition ... "any room there that you know of?"
No? "Looks like we here. Thanks for the call .. bye"

Always get two "no's". No more, you don't wanna beg or bug ... 

NEXT!
Oh, a ping to pick up someone at WalMart ... nope.
Here's one from a dorm ... nope.
Oh, and here's one from the county jail ... lol, nope.
Look, one from 'the hood', nope.

Ah, here's a middle class neighborhood and it's 6pm. 
Yep, dinner and theater ... I'm on it.
Oh, a 4pm ping from downtown ... bet _he's_ got a job.

I did NOT pick up in the ghetto, at colleges, at bars at 1am. NONE of those people are going to be able to help me.
I did NOT GAF about tips, stars, complaints, kudos ... just didn't care. Didn't fit into my business model.
Uber would send me a text about not accepting enough? Tough titty kitty, get over it.
Uber would complain because a pax couldn't listen to their music. Too bad. 
Just didn't GAF.

If my ap fired up tomorrow ... good. If not ... well, shit jobs are easy to find.
...........

I did that for months. I'd get two or three good leads a week.
Actually turned down a couple of other shit jobs.
Then, one of the frogs I kissed turned into a Prince; and I found a home.

I don't suck Uber's schlong any more.

This gig IS a great opportunity to meet a lot of people, a lot of different people. And you have them captive in a small compartment for a fixed period of time. 
Leave the radio OFF, they need to listen to YOU.

Every once in a while one of them can help -- and will help if you ask.
It's an odds game.
Ask.
Ask.



.


----------

